# May's Foaling Thread



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Today May is 285 days and due April 9th. Today I decided to take pictures of both her and Bentley. They aren't the greatest pictures but I don't have a barn to clean them up better lol.

May


















































Bentley


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Lovely x Can't wait to see baby (although it'll feel like years no doubt)


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Aweee...they are both georgeous!! Cant wait to see the foal!!


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I am getting so excited about this baby. Unfortunetly for her, her mammery glands are swelled and she dropped her undders some. I'm getting her used them being touched before she foals since she is maiden. Poor girl.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Well, I am getting excited. I'm deciding what kind of foaling camera to get. I'm wanting it to be recorded so I can view it myself or show others.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

They are both beautiful! Can't wait to see the baby!


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Can't advise on any camera - but keep the piccys coming xx


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Day 294


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

May is day 299. And it's Bentley's birthday today.  I also picked out my foaling camera. The only thing left is to get a good wifi connection at my house.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Happy birthday Bentley! ;-) Just about 21 days till the 'safe' zone for May. Hoping all the best for you and your mare.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow, she is carrying like my mare did, lol, barely showing! Cant wait to see a cute foal soon! Its been a long year waiting, hasn't it? lol


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

trainerunlimited said:


> Wow, she is carrying like my mare did, lol, barely showing! Cant wait to see a cute foal soon! Its been a long year waiting, hasn't it? lol


Honestly it feels like it's gone fast up until now. Her undders were appearing a week ago now they disappeared completely. She's going on track. It's going to be coffee galore after March 15th! Who knows what this mare is going to do to me?! lol

Day 300. So far, she's doing good.  I am going to do a thread for everyone to vote on which color to buy the baby.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

BrieannaKelly said:


> Happy birthday Bentley! ;-) Just about 21 days till the 'safe' zone for May. Hoping all the best for you and your mare.


She's doing good so far. She's a mixture of feelings right now. Last night when I fed her she was glad to see them, once I walked away she got grumpy and tried to toss her feed out of the bucket. Shesh! And she had such a glittery eye! She wasn't too happy about us checking for udder developement. She's on track and playing by the book.  So far.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

May is 302 days.

Maybe I should try the nail test lol


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

She's been dropping her weight a little. I'm just enjoying her for a while before I start baby watching in a few weeks!


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

*Day 312!!!!*

Getting closer! She is 312 days along!!! :happydance:


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

316 days.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Updated pictures of Sire. These were taken today.  Not bad for a little over a week of training!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

He's looking good.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

ok now we need more pictures of the mare.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Now we need more pictures of the mare.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I've got pictures!! She's very grumpy but loves the neck rub. Her belly was extremely tight even along the ribs. No fat all baby. When she moves its all baby. She's slower when moving but can't resist her grain.  no bag so we're doing good. 

Look up: Me Too Radical. They're on the timeline. 318 days.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

There's four pictures. You'll love them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Bringing them here MLP as not everyone is on facebook. :wink:


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you!! I couldn't post them from my cell.  Otherwise I'd of had to get to town to get alone. Lol Again thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

No problem!


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> No problem!


 

Did you see my new filly in the color thread discussing Bentley's color btw?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes! I must have forgotten to comment.  Off to that thread!


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> Yes! I must have forgotten to comment.  Off to that thread!


Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

She's been biting her sides too. Baby must be very active right?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

Pretty girl! Sh'e carrying like such a lady too lol, so feminine looking!


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

She looks beautiful!
She sure hides her pregnacy well .. Can't wait to see baby, must be kicking lots


----------



## MTRPerformanceHorses (Jul 3, 2012)

Thank you. MLP has been loving on her as much as the mare will allow. It's been kicking and May has been bitting at it. She's getting there slowly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

I love to set and watch my mare eat because the foal bounces more then. I love to feel it move. *HUGS* To MLP for being upset and offended. Can't wait to see this baby!


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Anyone who would like updated pictures can PM me.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

May is in labor.... Right at 320. Please pray for us.


----------



## Ambomoonu (May 8, 2012)

Hope you post pictures after! Super excited! Hope everything goes well.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Hope all went well, update us when you can.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Omg, good luck! Hoping for a healthy foal and a great mommy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## txlovemyhorses (Jan 2, 2013)

good luck praying all goes well please keep us posted!


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Vet asked me if we spent thousands and made the excuse not to come out till 9pm! That's four hours from now! Here comes a complaint to America vet association.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

What the heck! Can you call another vet? Is something going wrong?


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Sending positive thoughts and prayers to your mare and her foal!!!


----------



## MTRPerformanceHorses (Jul 3, 2012)

Half of them wont pick up the phone. Right now I have udder and volva pictures if anyone is curious. I wont post on here until I figure out a way to do without getting in trouble. Let know. She seem normal for most part now. Baby hasn't stopped moving and gelding is giving her space and he's an alpha. Anyhow I'm out of a vet. No vet should ever base a case off the value I spent on breeding her. Both horses could die. She told me that if it died then we could chalk it ip as "at least we tried." And this is a race horse breeder too?! Sorry for the rant guys but I shouldnt have to do this by myself if something does happen.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MTRPerformanceHorses (Jul 3, 2012)

She is eating but is too quiet and moving too fast not to send me up the wall.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ambomoonu (May 8, 2012)

I would like to see. That sucks about the whole vet issue. That is not right.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Ok guys I just used my moms account by accident. Her phone was logged in. Ive got it taken care of now. Please do not make a reference to it. I didnt know it was logged in on her phone.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Does anyone else want to see them? Is there a mod on or anyone familiar with the rules posting pictures?


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Sending positive foaling thoughts...hope everything is well...that vet needs a swift kick in the a$$...


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

anniegirl said:


> Sending positive foaling thoughts...hope everything is well...that vet needs a swift kick in the a$$...


Yes she does. This is the same vet who didnt want to come out to my aunt's to help foal a mare and declared out old mare went through her midlife and out pops two colts later.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Posting for MLP -


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

So...Is she in labor? Or what?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Nothing active yet. She's stopped eating. She wouldn't touch her hay or grass. Just slowly munched on grain. I'll be up watching. I've been told by a few breeders she positioning the foal and watch her closely.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Anyone have an opinion based off the pictures?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

from me looking at the pictures, I'd say not yet. I don't see any waxing and she's not dripping any milk. Also, her rump area does not look to have softened, But that's just my guess from a few photos....


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Wonder if she'll last a a few more days?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Comparing her to Chilly, i dont think your girl is ready yet.

Chilly did not wax the night before foaling, nor did she drip milk. But i knew when she lost her mucus plug and her temperature dropped.

Can you list what signs May is showing that makes you think shes in labor?
- pacing
- sweating
- biting sides constantly
- muscle cramping along the belly
- water breaking
- completely off food
- restlessness
- frequent urination
- excessive pooping
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Here is what I was told....

Kept getting up and down for a few hours
Had a full bag (at the time)
Jelly tail set
Grunting and groaning
Laying flat 
The inside of her volva was a bluish color/dark red?
Breathing a little loud
They said her volva and anus was being push ouwards when she was grunting on the ground

Heres what I noticed......
Jelly tailhead, volva
Volva was a little open and loos before we took pictures
Nearly filled udder
Laying down letting people approach her which she never lets you while on the ground
Very quiet
Seemed warm, but not sweeting (36 degrees today)
Very loving
Pins ears if you touch her belly but doesnt kick
Pees in small amounts 
Poops very lightly and seemed a little loose
Ate a couple poops from pasture-odd
Drank of lot of water
Ate only her grain, no hay or grass, very slow eating and shes a pig
Just standing around

Just what I have. I havent checked her for a while yet. Either way I will be checking on her at least once tonight.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I think I'm going to call it false labor. I just seen her back to stuffing herself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Oh geeze...these mares..I swear they will be the death of us!!!!!


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Yep and I'm even on vacation just enjoying the pool and sauna.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Some times the foal will lay on a loop of intestine and cause mild colic, and that what it sounded like to me. I think you mare has a few more weeks to go.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm hoping so.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

May is doing great and holding onto her baby for a while. We are 323 at 11:59 pm
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Poor May has a bigger bag that you can see within 50feet... At least she's trotting!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Aweee... she's trotting down the home stretch!!!


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

More like the sound of feed. Haha!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Blanket is here!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Yay, always good to have that blanket before the foal is on the ground LOL


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

oh yes it is. 

May has a "v" shape belly today so we are slowly getting there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I might be off but it looked like it out in the pasture. Maybe I'm hoping.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

She hit her 330days mark!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ambomoonu (May 8, 2012)

Yay exciting!


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Very. When I get done with a birthday party I'm going to go out and check for progress. I'm expecting a vacation with Bentley to stallion row in Indianapolis Thursday to Sunday night. My luck she has it while I'm gone!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Heading home.... I'll let you know if something is new.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Just an updated picture of daddy to be today.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I didn't get to get close her. Just drove by. Nothing new except it looks like the baby is getting lower and lower and she was swishing her tail. Our flying insects aren't out yet either, but she's still eating.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

What am I going to name this baby?? We are probably a few weeks to go I bet and I haven't came up with any names. 


HELP!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Lil Slowpoke!


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Haha lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Me Too Lucky


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

More! Plus barn name ideas.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I can't believe it. Her original due date is one week from today. Yah yah no such thing but where is the real fun in breeding if you can't have fun with guessing due dates? I'm sure you all get what I mean. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

If only I had a "due date"....I have no idea when Annie was actually bred...other than the fact that the stallion was put in with her last march....and we brought her home the second week of may.....she is driving me nuts right now...LOL I swear she is enjoying this!!!


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

That would drive me nuts.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

May is getting a longer belly. Barely noticeable but she's probably wanting to keep what's left of her lady figure. Haha!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

LOL...get the girl some heels...


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

haha oh yeah. i got a few pairs to spare. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

The filly will be called Mina and the colt will be called Rumors.  Now I'm making a list of registered names.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

She's got some bad edema and her teats look straight. They seem full but not 100%. The only picture I have is one that doesn't show it much.

Getting closer!


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Everything is loosening up more and more jelly tailhead. Poor girl. No milk yet despite how engorged they are. I havent tried milking or anything to her since im away with Bentley till Sunday night. My grandma is going to try and get pictures.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh boy. May is a lover today! All attention and stuff. I'm thinking shes going to wait. Maybe......
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

More and more edema. Poor mare! Grandma says she'll let me know what she looks like when she gets home. I told her to keep an eye out for wax. She decided to come and visit Bentley and us.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

She peed blood yesterday, then peed thick urine all day yesterday. It's small amounts today. Udders are full, she won't let come close enough to see if she has milk.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh and baby has stopped moving.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

If she is peeing large amounts of blood, I'd have the vet check on her and make sure everything is ok. Good luck!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Yikes, I hope everything is ok. Let us know what the vet has to say.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Subbing for updates!


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

We don't a vet around here. The one vet based our case off the value of the breeding and thankfully she didn't foal. We told her not to come. None have brains. 

Does it sound like a plug? 

My newest news is she is extremely uncomfortable and very lightly eating. Baby is at flank kicking the crap out of her now. It's in her flank.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Laboratory! He's on its way!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

He as in a vet or he as in foal!?!?!?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

In foal!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Yay!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Yep she's fighting labor and baby say "I want out". Grandma is with her. The baby is sitting in her flank kicking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Yayy!!!! 

Now I'll sit in a corner and wait for baby pictures .


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

kayleeloveslaneandlana said:


> Yayy!!!!
> 
> Now I'll sit in a corner and wait for baby pictures .


You do that.  I'm stuck two hours away.  all I have is a phone but no one is answering.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Oh Geezeeeeeee....sending good foaling vibes!!!!!


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Water isn't broken. She's contracting and is grandma leaves she stands up and waits for her to come back. Each times she lays she back at her. I can't find any vets yet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Need prayers. Baby still isn't born and she's still at it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Praying!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Updates?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

She is stuffing her face avoiding the pain. She will have it soon. Baby is still moving.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

She got a bit going on. She's been urinating a lot in an hour, pacing, bracing against the walls, looking back at belly, and switching back legs. Ears are back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

subbing
:wink:


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Kicking her belly
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm ready to see this baby! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Me too. When I see her yawn it gets me going.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Back to nibbling.....now picking up her back legs
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Quarter till two. Dont think shes going to do it. All shes doing now is stand and occassionally moving her back legs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Going to bed. If she has it I'll be in bed. Shes barely pooping more than two morsals.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Mara has been, swishing tail, biting belly, kicking belly, resting and swapping back feet and rubbing her back end for weeks she is driving me crazy.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

No baby this morning.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ambomoonu (May 8, 2012)

Vitani went through two false labora before actually having the baby. I think its them just being uncomfortable and trying to move the baby around it will happen soon
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Yep. I can believe it. I just got a text she just waxed but I'm going to see for myself. I was up till 2:30 and man I can't pull out of bed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

They can wax for days. Good luck and happy foaling.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Here we go again!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Ha! I imagined that in the voice I'm using. I'm sending you foaling vibes!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

And I'm back in Logansport
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Dang it. My cell won't let me post my pictures.... I tied using the attachment and it won't give me the options.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

She's going to need a cheer block.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

She's uncomfortable and very irritated. 

If we leave she gets upset. But if we stay..... What then?


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Might not happen again....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

nothing new.. Just pawed and quit. Still flagging her tail after peeing. I can't find anything about mares flagging their tails.... Anyone had that?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Another false...... Gah!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Until I get to a computer its all words. She went down and was labor breathing and grunting. Now she's up and just standing. Belly is moved back to flank. Everything is ready. Just waiting on a baby. Plus it's her due date.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Hope you have baby soon!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I was hoping by my birthday in June.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

chilly would pee and flag her tail for about 2-3 weeks before she foaled. she was also gassy and would just hold her tail up and away. she never lost full use of her tail like many mares can do. she also flirted like she was in heat during the final month of pregnancy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah. She just had one major contraction.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## txlovemyhorses (Jan 2, 2013)

come on baby


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Was just sprawed out like a morgan.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't think I will go on mare watch. Got work to go to....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Let's play a game. 

Guess the baby's due date! I've developed patience.  come and play the game! Also, color, gender, and markings are acceptable!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spitfire080905 (Feb 8, 2013)

subbing


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Probably not tonight but she's put her back legs together like glue. I probably would too! 65 degrees this weekend and told May. Her ears perked.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Well her volva shrank and her back from the back is deflated. Her udder is hard rock but not giving milk. I was told 24-48 hours.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Baby isn't responding so he's in position. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Come on baby!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

YAY!!! that's good news!!!


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I hope so....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Anyone got an opinion on her timeline? She's probability got up to two weeks? I've not had a mare do that that is can think of..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I don't have any idea.  Only foals I had were out of mares that were "never exposed to a stud" *facepalm*


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I may stay up some but not much. She's just stuffing her face lol 

I got this weird feeling about 3am or 3pm?? Any thoughts?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I've got to start listening to music.... Hmm.. 

It's gonna be an eternity.... Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

She's jelly again and very grumpy. Oddly enough she had white tiny specks all over her udder, then a white bead like thing at the end of her right teat. It's very tiny. Wonder if it's milk? It's my only explanation as there isn't anything in there of a white substance. Her poop is getting loose again and drinking plenty. Eating more slowly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Sounds like she's salting and starting to wax.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

She waxed during the weekend but it disappeared now this. Reminds me of paint exploding.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Does everyone else think she's waxing again?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

It sounds like it...apparently they can wax for a while...my mare has been doing the same thing...lately her udders are actually dripping...if you stare at them...which trust me...my entire family is criticizing me for doing so...you can count the tiny drips every few seconds...to sometimes up to ten or 20 seconds apart....I just don't know what to think anymore!!!!


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

My mind is sort of scattered too but they aren't wet yet. At least what I had seen. She had her ears back when I went to look at her. Boy was she made.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Sounds like it will be soon.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Rubbing her rear and wouldn't come up to us. Wild look. Still has it. I sat in her stall to observe her eyes and after I was sure she wasn't going to pin her ears in gave her a hug and she put up her ears. Plastered with straw and baby is in flank once more. Moves away on left side but baby kicked my hand pressed up against her side to show me where it was. It looked like it's shoulder. When I checked her it kicked out hard! You could see it come out three plus inches at the flank. Going to check in three hours.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm going to take a nap. She's just standing occasionally looking back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Don't think anything will happen really.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

She went flat for five minutes. She is biting her sides and rubbing her rear now. I give it another 24 hours since she isn't doing it in a timely manner.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Nothing again. She's going to milk us for attention! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Has her hocks stuck together like glue. Can't say still. Had a strained look in her eyes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

























Thought she was waxing. Seen a clear color bead on there but it disappeared. Now there is something yellowish on her left teat if you can see it.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Am I getting closer to a baby yet?? Lol


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Closer than me! My mare has no bag really. And looks like she has the v shape everyone talks about! Looks closer!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

From my own experiences:wink:....I could still see her bag getting bigger/tighter ,she doesn't hoo-hoo could be more puffy & relaxed. Think you still have some waiting to do. The little gold flecks on her teats is what we called fools gold,have seen mares do that a good week or more before not true waxing but some people see it & call it that,then wonder why there mare isn't foaling in next 48 hrs:lol:
Can you get milk from her? Myself, found that following the development of the milk the most accerate indicator


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

She won't let us squeeze her teats. I had seen a clear bead or something on the left teat. Gone now.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

What day is she now?


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

trainerunlimited said:


> What day is she now?


345 days. Still pretty good. Over the supposed due date though.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Her udder is not ready.

the back part is not filled. The crease is still majorly there. And her nipples have not elongated and filled.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Her udder is not ready.
> 
> the back part is not filled. The crease is still majorly there. And her nipples have not elongated and filled.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


At this point I'm having to break her from letting her legs at us if we touh her udder. She's already getting reprimanded. Getting tired of it. Her bag actually shrank a few days ago so it's a wonderful when it'll really fill up.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Chillys shrank and filled, shrank and filled up until about 10 days before foaling When it filled and stayed...it wasn't a huge shrinking, but very noticeable to me, personally.

her udder crease mostly did disappear however and the back filled the night before foaling. And...her nipples never fully elongated and filled until her milk fully let down .about 48 hours after baby.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm just hoping it's not another two weeks.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I tell you... Her volva has lengthen more but it has blood inside? I can't figure out if it's because she was rubbing or what? She's discovered inside. Of course her udder is filled out much more including the bag from behind her isn't as deflated.... I just have one udder picture.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

White dots are back all over the udder.... Again. Sigh....


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm singing Christmas carols and she is just standing around.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

She's determined to make you end up in the looney bin.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Probably. Or just loving all the brushing I'm giving her? She's just milking it for what's its worth.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Well, not going to stress about it, but I want to update this. 

Her volva is swelled much more.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

:lol: It's vulva. 

Hopefully she will be willing to pop that baby out soon.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

She's too happy today. She never follows us but she is! She didn't want anyone looking at her rear. She wants all attention! She's not really herself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## krazygirl1 (Apr 2, 2013)

That's how my mare was the day before she foaled. She followed me everywhere but did not want me touching her butt.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

krazygirl said:


> That's how my mare was the day before she foaled. She followed me everywhere but did not want me touching her butt.


She let me but wouldn't let my mom whose a nurse. She let me lift up her tail which her pinned her ears. I looked under and the nipples are filling in plenty! No wax i could see but it could of fell off who knows.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## krazygirl1 (Apr 2, 2013)

My mare didn't wax that I saw.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Sometimes wax will appear and fall off...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Could have baby tonight. Pacing and yawning! Keeping her rear from me. I couldn't find her baby until I asked to see it. I felt what feels like a hind leg. Both sides are sinking in. When baby was slightly felt she looked back at me with ears up. She has bites on her belly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Pacing..... Standing..... Biting side.... Repeat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

She can't hide the kid forever


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah, that's what I thought too. Currently she's just standing there looking outside. Who knows what will happen.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Walking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I'll let all of you know if there are any changes tomorrow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

No baby.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I was sure there would be one this morning


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Me too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

String test suggest circling.

Wax, more jelly. Enjoyed her belly rub especially along the ribs and back. She doesn't even have a crease in her spine.....

Viewing from behind, you cannot see her belly what so ever. He's stopped moving and can't be felt now. No different actions, but who knows.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Circling string test suggests a filly, but the string test circled last spring for my sister's maiden mare and she got a colt. And this year the string test goes straight back and forth even though the vet is pretty sure she isn't pregnant. We will see how that turns out soon because if the mare is hiding her pregnancy from the vet (her extra roundness shifts around and is carried forward), she would be just in the safe foaling zone now lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Haha! I just wonder if I even get to see this cutie this weekend!


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Isn't there a thing about not being able to see their belly at all from behind they're close? I thought I heard something about that.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

MyLittlePonies said:


> Isn't there a thing about not being able to see their belly at all from behind they're close? I thought I heard something about that.


Many mares tend to "not look pregnant" or be slab-sided prior to foaling. It is a trend but like all other signs, mares may or may not do this :lol:


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

On a tornado watch. Supposively we had two hail storms coming. Hopefully she doesn't have it tonight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

oh man! Stay safe!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

MLP, I just read where you talked about a crease in her spine. My mare has filled so much to where her spine is indented and sunk in. Is this normal? Did your do this?


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I just barely feel a crease. Every pregnancy is different.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

No baby but should be within a week my guess.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

SunnyDraco said:


> Many mares tend to "not look pregnant" or be slab-sided prior to foaling. It is a trend but like all other signs, mares may or may not do this :lol:


Problem with that is this was over night. Every other day the baby stuck out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Baby may have moved into foaling position, although there is no way to tell how long they will be in position before they are born. Hours, days or even weeks


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Decades, centuries, eternity LOL. who knows.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

It's been sitting in and out of position for a week.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Basically ROFL
All part of the Mare Code of Honor


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Yep. Sure is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

MyLittlePonies said:


> It's been sitting in and out of position for a week.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm sorry, but how can you possibly know this? do you have special xray vision that you can visibly see where the foal is? The foal does not move in and out of position. The mare will have a contraction that moves the foal up into the birth canal. Once this happens, there is no sliding back down and out of position. When this happens, the mares sides often will go "flat" because of the shift upwards and out of the lower belly.

Sure it sounds like she could be at that point. But based on the last pictures shown, she wasn't ready. new pictures would be needed to determine that and to compare with previous pictures posted.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Because you can see it. And she's been contracting. It shoves what looks to be it's shoulder outwards. You can see it. I can't explain what I can see verses what others have observed. Call me nuts but it's stopped moving when she gets in a mood and rolls. She's rolled and layed every day. And believe me...this baby is hard to find when it don't move. I look both sides and I've pressed against it. Yes, I'm aware of no room but you can't deny seeing a baby kick the flank outwards. It's current position is towards the back of the belly not moving.

Any how, I do have a kept observation that I wont relieve yet. I'm not convinced tonight or even tomorrow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Do to issues with my cell I can't get the attachments button to work. (I think it's my phone...) I can post pictures on FB but maybe it'll work I don't know.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

MLP tag me in the pics you want to show and i'll bring them over.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

MyLittlePonies said:


> Do to issues with my cell I can't get the attachments button to work. (I think it's my phone...) I can post pictures on FB but maybe it'll work I don't know.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Easiest thing I found to post photos from a cell phone is using photobucket. I have an iPhone 4s and the attachment button doesn't work for me either. When I choose the mountain/sun icon, it gives me the option to put in a picture URL address. To post pictures from my phone, I got the free photobucket app, upload photos from my phone to the photobucket app, then I copy the direct URL link of a picture (white circle with an "i" gives the address options when looking at an individual photo) and paste it in the photo link box in the reply box


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

She looks more than just a little grumpy in those pictures!


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Cinnys Whinny said:


> She looks more than just a little grumpy in those pictures!


How do you mean? She wouldnt let me look under her tail or see her udders but I seen them. Avoided me when I went back there.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

MyLittlePonies said:


> How do you mean? She wouldnt let me look under her tail or see her udders but I seen them. Avoided me when I went back there.


I just think in that first picture she has the "come near me and I'll cow kick ya" look in her eyes ha ha.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh well yeah. She let me pet her but she didnt want me near her tonight unless I was petting her or feeding her. That's not her normal.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Stage 1 labor.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Yay! Let's go momma!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

MyLittlePonies said:


> Stage 1 labor.


What is she doing??


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Updates?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Kicking belly, can't stop moving back legs, ears pinned, full wax, has milk, not eating, standing around.... bag is full and sticking out from behind, her volva is loose and sort of open. Doesn't you near her rear at all. Very quiet and was witchy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Vulva*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Vulva*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Explain that to my phone.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

MyLittlePonies said:


> Explain that to my phone.


Hahaha, everytime is see "volva" I think "Volvo" as in cars. LoL.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Volva is part of some mushrooms. :wink:


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Me too! Believe me. My thinks it's ALWAYS right lol. 

Bags down in back, swelling in vulva is down. Milk in left teat is white and visible.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

My phone wants to correct foal, filly, and sire... Sometimes it doesn't correct me, but many times it wants to change those words into other words. Usually foal into goal, filly into fully, sire into either site or sure :/


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

And...... Flat.


----------



## krazygirl1 (Apr 2, 2013)

Well my phone is convinced I don't have mares but that I have mades.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

krazygirl said:


> Well my phone is convinced I don't have mares but that I have mades.


Mades? My phone doesn't even like the word... maids wouldn't be so bad 

The few times my phones corrects "mare/s", it turns it to "make/s" if I remember right. Got to love autocorrect :lol:


----------



## krazygirl1 (Apr 2, 2013)

I know. I would be happy with 4 maids.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Haha. Yeah. She got back up.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

and she's probably thinking "ha ha, PSYCHE" LOL


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

She's been doing this for a while.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Thick wax. Her legs are almost white. Have to post pictures tonight?


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Sounds like tonight may be it!!!:happydance:


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Hard bag. Milk splattered my hand in tiny amounts. Still a little clear but sticky as ever.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Here are today's pictures around 4PM


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

Man look at that bag!!! Foal soon? How is she doing?


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Whew, she looks just about as ready as can be, bag-wise! Yay, hoping for a foal soon!


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

She's doing fine, but quiet. Her milk is still clear but cloudy and not to mention very sticky. lol. She could change over night. She is very sore down there....


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I hope no one cares, but I wanted to put "more professional" action shots of the daddy to be for fun.

I hope this isn't breaking the rules....All rights are to the Joy Smith Equine Photography.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

The only thing to report tonight (for now) is she's just standing. I don't think her bag can hold much more....lol Maybe it could...


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

This mare needs to give this baby up.  She's asking for hugs but going past her neck or she'll walk away.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Hug me for a minute then get out.

That is her mood. She wants privacy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Took her out to graze on longe line and she was one happy baby. At the end she stopped grazing and started walking with her nose to the ground. Didn't want to hold onto a horse laying down. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

She's got pure white milk just dripping. Obviously her walk and grazing time helped because she didn't have wax or milk dripping this morning. But she has both diarrhea and cow paddies. Stomping her hind legs and swishing tail. We put the wrap back on. Now to make our every two hour checks. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Good luck! Hope all goes well!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Down again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Good luck and hope all goes well.


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Happy foaling!!!!!!


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Now standing..... 

Thanks for all the foaling wishes. Maybe she'll have it overnight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks for the play by play :lol: Next best thing to watching a cam...
Is this your first foal{of your own} from your stud??? I can see why you are excited. Don't forget to have that camera charged up,we'll be expecting pics soon....


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

It is my very first foal by him yes.  if I can remind myself to save a few hundred in can get a camera going but I want one that records. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

We have a baby at midnight
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

You have a baby?!?!!?!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

MyLittlePonies said:


> We have a baby at midnight
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


????? She foaled?


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Oooh, I hope so!


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Well? Pics?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Bay/brown filly with star. I may not get the picture up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Yah I can't get the picture thing to work.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Congrats on safe arrival of your Filly!! Hope you get the pics figured out,in meantime saw your pic of her on another forum :wink:


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Congrats!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Congratulations on your new little filly! Hope both May and baby are doing well. Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Her name is Princess. It's what she's answering to.  May is letting Princess nurse so all is well.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I'll post pictures tomorrow when I catch a few zzzzzz when I get to a laptop.


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

YAYYY!!!!!! Congrats on your new filly!!!!!!! cant wait to see the pics!!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Congrats on your filly 

Can't wait to see pictures
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Taken today.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

She is too adorable and definitely looks like a princess!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

What a little sweetheart! Congratulations!


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

She's bucking and nursing too hard on mom ticking May off. She's good little girl.


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Awe so precious!


----------



## krazygirl1 (Apr 2, 2013)

Congrats! Happy she is healthy for you. I am sure you are relieved its all over. She is a beautiful little girl.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I am glad and im sure May is too. She took to her like a pro and she lets handle her baby. Shes a good mommy.


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

Congrats! She's a cuttie, best of luck with her.


----------



## txlovemyhorses (Jan 2, 2013)

what an adorable little princess you have Congratulations!!!!


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

PIctures from Monday through today. 


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

What a sweet little baby, congrats.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

cmarie said:


> What a sweet little baby, congrats.


Thanks cmarie! She is already loping in circles, quick lead changing, and side passing like a pro. She's a loping machine! :grin:


----------



## txlovemyhorses (Jan 2, 2013)

awww she is just so sweet!!!


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Her two week pictures today!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

So freakin cute!!! Looks like we have a fuzzy ball of personality here!


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

She is full of personality. In fact, when we let her out she wanted to meet every horse on the farm without mom! We decided it was time to go back in the pen/stall before she got too excited.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Princess is now 5 weeks old and doing exceptionally well. She loads/unloads from the trailer with just two lessons and walked right in the second time; picks up her feet and let's up pick out her feet, and leads without a button rope hardly. She's been a quick learner and today we made her and May's day by letting run the field for an hour. 

Here are a few I took today. May didn't want to be caught so more work for me next time. She's probably yelling, "FREEDOM!!!! "


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

She is so pretty!! sounds like she is coming along nicely!! Soda will be 6 weeks on sat!! so hard to believe!!


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

anniegirl said:


> She is so pretty!! sounds like she is coming along nicely!! Soda will be 6 weeks on sat!! so hard to believe!!


Thank you! It really is hard to believe it too. How is Soda?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

